# Akash tablet project nearly-dead because of corruption?



## Desmond (May 7, 2012)

Something does not seem right. About this. The tablet was a fail, but meeting a demise owing to corruption, that s***s.



> After Aakash’s blockbuster press conference, the pressure was on to get tablets out, as quickly as possible.
> 
> In the weeks that followed, DataWind and Quad Electronic continued to make them, while trying to resolve issues with I.I.T. Rajasthan. They even enlisted a former I.I.T. graduate to try to smooth things over, to no success, Suneet Singh Tuli, DataWind’s chief executive, said. Meanwhile, reports from the students who had the test tablets were filtering back to the Ministry of Human Resources Development: they wanted a longer battery life and a faster processor, among other things.
> 
> ...



Source

Further reading:
The Tangled Tale of Aakash, the World's Cheapest Laptop - NYTimes.com
After Aakash delays, Datawind losing senior executives - Economic Times


----------



## montsa007 (May 7, 2012)

They are already under a lawsuit
New twist in Aakash tablet controversy - Corporate News - livemint.com


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 7, 2012)

cheap is always not the best


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

what about ubislate


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2012)

this tablet will always be stuck in the assembly line. One day someone gets contract then next day and so on..
All these numbers are just optimistic. We wont see it on the street in the near future IMHO.


----------



## Desmond (May 7, 2012)

I wonder what will happen to those who have already pre booked it. Will they get a refund if the project is scrapped?


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 7, 2012)

^ GOD Knows!!!!
Me being *one of the numerous fools* who rushed and jumped into UB*IS*LA*E7+ bandwagon,without acknowledging the fact that D*at*w*nd is a f****** company,whose performance and reviews are nearly* dismal*.

I repent very much for paying in advance to this f****** company ,not waiting and keeping up the patience for the Marvellous "*Funbook*" by *MICROMAX*.
I feel greatly remorsed and depressed for my idiotic attitude about the buying of this UB*IS**TE7+ Tablet.

Personally, I feel the cheater company will just show excuses and will digest our money without any refund whatsoever.In fact,with great level of mischief and slyness ,the company might wind up its operations in India.
We will be left to bite the dust...@$%^&*&*oops::


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 7, 2012)

Ask for a refund or Datawind can be sued


----------



## Tech&ME (May 7, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^ GOD Knows!!!!
> Me being *one of the numerous fools* who rushed and jumped into UBISLATE7+ bandwagon,without acknowledging the fact that Datawind is a f****** company,whose performance and reviews are nearly* dismal*.
> 
> I repent very much for paying in advance to this f****** company ,not waiting and keeping up the patience for the Marvellous "*Funbook*" by *MICROMAX*.
> ...



cool down mate... 

the MD of Datawind, appeared on Gadget Guru on NDTV last saturday. He appologied for the delay and assured that the production capacity has now been increased.

You will get your ordered product soon.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 7, 2012)

^Thanks mate for your positive support.
But when????The soon word is so relative,that I might have to wait a year or more!!!
I booked the Tablet on Jan'12 for the March 2012 booking slot. Send them the cheque,which was encashed by their end on March 9 th,2012.
They assured that I shall receive the Tablet latest by the last week of April or the First week of May.

Till today,no such acknowledgement from them...no contacts,whatsoever.


----------



## ritvij (May 7, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^ GOD Knows!!!!
> Me being *one of the numerous fools* who rushed and jumped into UBISLATE7+ bandwagon,without acknowledging the fact that Datawind is a f****** company,whose performance and reviews are nearly* dismal*.
> 
> I repent very much for paying in advance to this f****** company ,not waiting and keeping up the patience for the Marvellous "*Funbook*" by *MICROMAX*.
> ...



you paid them already?????????
i got a mail too in january that they will ship it next week if i paid them via dd immediately... they offered me free shipping saying it was only for me..i said fcuk off! did not get it delivered till date....


----------



## Desmond (May 7, 2012)

DataWind lost a lot of money because of delays from the government and mismanagement of IIT Rajasthan. On top of it, a lawsuit against Quad Electronic would prove to be a huge obstacle, delaying them further until a decision is reached. I think even if it comes, it will take some time. Only question is how much time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 8, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> ...
> ...
> Only question is how much time.



Again the answer : "*GOD knows*!!!"

Till I and other aspirants(UBISLATE7+ customers) does not receive the Tablet( FULL WORKING/FUNCTIONAL  CONDITION) in our hands, we never believe about anything from Datawind.


----------



## Desmond (May 8, 2012)

Again, I don't think its DataWind's fault, they got the test specs late, they were asked to perform military grade tests for a Rs. 3k tablet, also, they were funded late. Plus, they are now in a lawsuit with Quad Electronics, their partner, for making a deal to release their own tablet.

Feel sorry for these guys (DataWind), they have been screwed over pretty bad. If such a trend continues, we will never see Akash or another affordable tab in India.


----------



## d6bmg (May 8, 2012)

What happen to those who pre-ordered it?


----------



## Desmond (May 8, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> What happen to those who pre-ordered it?



Only time will tell....


----------



## V.VAIDYA (May 8, 2012)

Good that i waited for a capacitive version and now watching the involved persons quarelling among each other, putting blame and suing instead of collaborating.
At last the project wil be abandoned and public players will take over.


----------



## manohar387 (May 8, 2012)

Its crazy u know. Such a hyped device and with such an ambitious reason to be the worlds cheapest tablet creator. This damn govt is incapable of resolving important stuff like this ,instead they concentrated more on who has watched cricket or who is attending a movie release.

The Aakash is trash now and even if it does eventually come out , a lot more worthy products are coming out quickly. So I wouldn't expect much of an after sales support for this . I ain't gonna buy this piece of crap 

For those who pre ordered it , bad luck guys just go and find something that works


----------



## Desmond (May 8, 2012)

I have learnt an important lesson. Never trust anything that the government plans/schemes. It will always go to the dogs in the end.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 8, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I have learnt an important lesson. *Never trust anything that the government plans/schemes*. It will always go to the dogs in the end.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



you realized that *now*?
because most indians know when our govt. starts a scheme/plan/whatever it ultimately serves the purpose of filling the pockets of those officials/politicos concerned


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 9, 2012)

The title of "Cheapest" and all big indian projects being based on this title baffles me. Nano - Cheapest car and Aakash - Cheapest Tablet. Making cheap things require cut throat technology and experience in innovative product design. Tata was experienced in matters of car manufacture so at least they were able to deliver. But Datawind wasnt, even their Pocketsurfer was also not a success. If you give a 5 year old boy to create an IC, this will surely happen to your project.


----------



## desai_amogh (May 9, 2012)

This is what Datawind sent me in January

View attachment 6091

Paying for an Android tab by DD or cheque and sending it by post... WT* 

btw, this was my reply and they dint care to reply..

View attachment 6090


----------



## montsa007 (May 9, 2012)

desai_amogh said:


> This is what Datawind sent me in January
> 
> View attachment 6091
> 
> ...



And did they reply to it?
I heavily doubt if they did, must be some partly cooked excuses?


----------



## desai_amogh (May 9, 2012)

desai_amogh said:


> btw, this was my reply and* they dint care to reply.*.
> 
> View attachment 6090



they dint..


----------



## d6bmg (May 9, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I have learnt an important lesson. Never trust anything that the government plans/schemes. It will always go to the dogs in the end.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



At last you understood it.


----------



## desai_amogh (May 14, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^Thanks mate for your positive support.
> But when????The soon word is so relative,that I might have to wait a year or more!!!.....



Hey check your PM abd reply.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 14, 2012)

What do you mean by PM?


----------



## desai_amogh (May 14, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> What do you mean by PM?



I have sent u a Private Message (PM) .. check and and let me know...


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 14, 2012)

Amogh,I have checked and send you the information as required.
Please,check!


----------



## Coldbreeze16 (May 14, 2012)

They should instead import those cheap version of Amazon Kindles and tweak them to remove/place restrictions and give them out. That's what's being done in Africa, at least to partial success (a large number of them get broken).


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 19, 2012)

Has anyone,I mean forum friends got hold of Ubislate7+ Tablet?
If so,please share the experience.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 26, 2012)

@Forum Friends,(*those who booked or booked + prepaid for Ubislate7+ Tablet*)
AT LAST A WORD OF ASSURANCE FROM DATAWIND :---->






> *Dear  Kaushhik,
> 
> 
> Ubislate7+ has been  launched.The deliveries have  been started and company will endeavour to fulfil all orders on a first come first served basis to the customers.Your order is in process,very soon we will contact you with the delivery details.In the meantime kindly share your address where you want to ship the device
> ...



Hopefully,waiting ........

A little mistake on my name, it should be read as "*Kaushik*" instead of "Kaushhik".


----------



## Anish (May 26, 2012)

Booked pantel and got a positive response within a month and I even paid for it. Expecting delivery within 2 weeks


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 26, 2012)

I realized living in India that if there's someone talking big then his/her product probably isn't worth much. Glad I didn't pull the trigger on this, things have turned out exactly as I had feared.

Too many big names, too much big talk. There was nothing left for this project but to fail hard. Should be a good lesson for people who fell for the trap, for DataWind itself (since it ran after brand name), and even for the IITs.

And personally, I think the project languishes because of incompetence, not corruption.


----------



## bubusam13 (May 26, 2012)

Ohh... no more Akash discussions again. It is frustrating. Booked one at first week of Dec 2011.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 26, 2012)

From Akash to blackberry Playbook ....money savings going on


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 26, 2012)

Got another letter/message from Datawind again within a short span of time TODAY :--->



> Dear Kaushik,
> 
> 
> The deliveries have been started .Your order is in process ,  will  get the delivery of your device within 01 June to 15th June.
> ...



Name is correct this time.
At least some ray of hope,*still sceptical* until and unless I get hold of the Tablet(Ubislate7+) in full functional form.


----------



## gameranand (May 28, 2012)

Thank god that I didn't filled the form in my college for this.


----------



## Desmond (May 29, 2012)

I can't understand why the government wants to build its own tab from scratch, when there are so many that it can rebrand? For example, it can rebrand the Micromax Funbook (which itself is rebranded) and offer it at a subsidized price.


----------



## monkey (May 29, 2012)

When you ask politicians, bureaucrats and academicians to work together for consumer product then there is very little hope of it succeeding.....it is not for "no reason" that people say business should be done by businessmen only.


----------



## deeprav_99 (May 29, 2012)

Really a Bad situation for a common man again. This happens with Aam Aadmi only. They created so much hype for this that everybody just rushed for it without giving a second thought. Yes, definitely there is something fishy going in this project. Two things which is noticeable from this complete story:

1. By creating so much hype since December 2011 they have accumulated large amount of corpus from public. Surely, they would have utilized this money in share market other financial instrument to make big and quick bucks

2. It gave time for other competitive players to come up with some tablets. Now, if you see market is flooded with tablets from companies of which we did't know even there name till now.


God knows whether people will be really getting their unit or not in future.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 29, 2012)

this tablet should be banned ...it would just increase the e-waste in the country.

Damn i cant imagine the level of pollution because of this.


----------



## *kinnu* (May 31, 2012)

lol at the time of pre book i booked 5


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 31, 2012)

^If you haven't paid(prepaying after booking),  nothing to worry about.
It's your choice and wish,whether you will purchase Ubislate7+ Tablet or not....


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 1, 2012)

I will buy preferably black berry playbook next year ..bye bye aakash


----------



## Desmond (Jun 1, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> this tablet should be banned ...it would just increase the e-waste in the country.
> 
> Damn i cant imagine the level of pollution because of this.



Yeah. India doesn't even have proper garbage disposal for normal garbage, let alone e-waste. It would be a bio-hazard nightmare.



*kinnu* said:


> lol at the time of pre book i booked 5



God help you bro.


----------



## amjath (Jun 1, 2012)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> I will buy preferably black berry playbook next year ..bye bye aakash



Or may be Google nexus Tab


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 1, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> this tablet should be banned ...it would just increase the e-waste in the country.
> 
> Damn i cant imagine the level of pollution because of this.



What? Until it hasn't come out of production lines how can you ban it?
It isn't available in the market. Since there's no presence on the so called Akash tablet how can someone ban it?
Just the thing is that Mr. Tuli has gulped on the hard earned money of some of our too eager buddys.
The Pre booking started in January, and even if in 5 months if they haven't been able to deliver a single piece of this S**t then I'm think Datawind is just a way to fool people and siphon off their hard earned money.



*kinnu* said:


> lol at the time of pre book i booked 5



Good. You have your money in a Fixed Deposit with no gains at all.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 4, 2012)

^^ TO ALL FORUM FRIENDS.....
Seems,that we are lost,finished,because the f****** Datawind,does not keeps up to it's promises.
It' very doubtful,that whether we are going to receive the Ubislate7+ Tablet in our hands or not!!!!
They are only stating that the tablet will be delivered within 15th of June@#%&*(!!!

GOD KNOWS !!!!


----------



## Desmond (Jun 5, 2012)

They have not mentioned 15th June of which year. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 5, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> They have not mentioned 15th June of which year.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



May be 2020 .........I keep getting heard that India will be a developed nation by that year..hopefully akash tablet too will be completely developed by 2020


----------



## Desmond (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't trust anything the government says. I don't think India will by fully developed before 2200, when all corrupt ministers are dead and money has become obsolete.

As for Akash, I think private players will have come out with better alternatives by then.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 5, 2012)

You won't be able to enter:---> www.ubislate.com website.
Seems, Datawind will wind up its business operations in India,and the CEO *will flee* the country.Our Rs.2,999/- payment is gone(as good as theft or pickpocketing).


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 6, 2012)

^^^^
^^^^
It is opening... remove the semicolon from your link man


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 6, 2012)

^Oh! It was a mistake on my part bubusam13.Thanks,Friend for pointing out the error.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 6, 2012)

The first Akash has not been delivered yet and Akash 2 is already on the drawing board.

Aakash 2 specifications by June-end: Sibal - Hindustan Times


----------



## techlover (Jun 6, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> The first Akash has not been delivered yet and Akash 2 is already on the drawing board.
> 
> Aakash 2 specifications by June-end: Sibal - Hindustan Times



Aakash tablet was delivered to all  
It is the Ubislate 7 and Ubislate 7+  which is not delivered


----------



## Desmond (Jun 6, 2012)

techlover said:


> Aakash tablet was delivered to all
> It is the Ubislate 7 and Ubislate 7+  which is not delivered



Ohh...Then why is there so much fuss about Aakash delays in delivery, etc?


----------



## techlover (Jun 6, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Ohh...Then why is there so much fuss about Aakash delays in delivery, etc?



See what i know is here 

Well the Aakash tablet was the one which was put up to order online for 2500/-in December and was sold out in three days ...it was delivered to all though a bit late as they promised to deliver it within 7days but it was extended to some more days 

After that the commercial version of Aakash - Ubislate 7 which was of 2999/- was up for the pre booked and advance payment ....there were so many orders for this that the delivery processs got problems and therefore there is fuss 

And just now (last month) Ubislate announced an upgraded version of Ubislate 7 which is Ubislate 7+ ..prebooking of which has also started now 


On 16 December 2011, DataWind opened Aakash ordering online in their official website at 2500 with one week delivery time and cash on delivery facility and its upgraded version Ubislate 7 is available for pre-order at 2999.

On 19 December 2011, DataWind reported that the first phase of Aakash tablet has been sold-out completely,just three days since it was opened for Online order. UbiSlate 7 production capacity of January, February and March has already been sold. Now, April production is open for pre-Booking.

By 3 January 2012 1.4 million orders had been received since the UbiSlate 7 was put up for sale online.

By the end of January, 2012 pre-orders for UbiSlate 7 have crossed two million.


Its still now clear whether we should call Ubislate 7 the original aakash or not   haha  

and i have also seen on other online websites which are selling Ubislate 7 tablet for 2999/- now ..dont know how did they got so many of them  and whether they are really the akash tablet or not


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 8, 2012)

*need advise on how to deal with a fellow digitian*

Da***W**nd <----> *Fake*wind <----> *False*wind<---->*Cheater*wind/*420*wind<---->*Theft*wind<---->*Rob*wind<---->*Void*wind/*Non-existent*wind......the list continues...


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 10, 2012)

@all
I've demanded my amount of booking for Ubislate7+ as full Refund,and cancelled my order.Datawind was promising me to deliver the tablet between 1st -to -15th of June,now they are telling that the Tablet will be delivered between 15th -to- 30th June....afterwards they will tell that it's a promise the Tablet will be delivered between 1st -to- 15th July,..........................................................................[Jan,Feb,...,Dec](nth Year!!!!???)

If they are not a cheater company,then obviously they will refund me back my money,else it will be my FATE...

Just,wondering how fools like me are still prebooking(with payment)for Ubislate7+ Tablet??!!


----------



## Anish (Jun 11, 2012)

I prebooked pantel t-pad a couple of months back and got it today delivered 
Also I prebooked datawind ubislate. But luckily got no response


----------



## purnaprusty66 (Jun 12, 2012)

Really it is a great news.


----------



## desai_amogh (Jun 12, 2012)

Anish said:


> I prebooked pantel t-pad a couple of months back and got it today delivered
> Also I prebooked datawind ubislate. But luckily got no response



Eager to see a review and some pics !


----------



## Desmond (Jun 12, 2012)

Anish said:


> I prebooked pantel t-pad a couple of months back and got it today delivered
> Also I prebooked datawind ubislate. But luckily got no response



Pics or it didn't happen.......kidding, please post pics and if possible give comments/review.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 12, 2012)

Anish said:


> I prebooked pantel t-pad a couple of months back and got it today delivered
> Also I prebooked datawind ubislate. But luckily got no response



Do post a review. How is the battery life ? Enough for 6-8 hours ??

And did they give you a BSNL dongle free as part of the offer ?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 12, 2012)

@guys,
Is this a farse? Or a joke???


> supportin@datawind.com to me
> Dear Kaushik,
> 
> 
> ...



I don't understand this simple english language.
Friends,any idea what it conveys?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 12, 2012)

It means that the order has been processed by the distributers, now you are at their mercy and not Datawind's.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 13, 2012)

^Agreed,that I am at their mercy.
Question is:--->* Which distributor?
                        What kind of distributor?
                        Where is their location?
                        What about their reliability?* 

Buddy,any one of you,could you shed some light of information about the distributors?


----------



## Anish (Jun 15, 2012)

@Desai, Desmond David, Gautam : I don't have my camera atm, and will post a review by 21st of this month when I get my cam. BTW, I am not a good reviewer


----------



## desai_amogh (Jun 15, 2012)

waiting !


----------



## Desmond (Jun 15, 2012)

Anish said:


> @Desai, Desmond David, Gautam : I don't have my camera atm, and will post a review by 21st of this month when I get my cam. BTW, I am not a good reviewer



Doesn't matter. Just need to see what it looks like.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 25, 2012)

> *Supportin(NC)* ✆ supportin@datawind.com
> 
> Jun 22 (3 days ago)
> 
> ...





> *Supportin(DP)* ✆ supportin@datawind.com
> 
> Jun 23 (2 days ago)
> 
> ...




What does these two Funny and **** mail suggests?


I am completely in the dark.
Is Datawind playing games with me????????????????????

Even have a look at :---> Supportin(NC/DP) bold text.
What is this scam tainted cheater company conveying?


----------



## Anish (Jun 28, 2012)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Do post a review. How is the battery life ? Enough for 6-8 hours ??
> 
> And did they give you a BSNL dongle free as part of the offer ?



No, a bsnl sim is embedded into the tablet.

@Desmond david, Gautham, Desai : I finally cameup with a review here :

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/159211-panter-t-pad-is701r-bsnl-review.html


----------



## technumo (Jun 29, 2012)

I think Govt should file a lawsuit of fraud against datawind... even without completing the goal of Aakash 1 , they jump started Aaksh 2 and marketted it as ubislate + , which confirms they utilized govt money to market and sell the product commercially rather than for university.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 4, 2012)

Till yesterday(3rd of July,2012),I could contact Datawind by dialling/redialling nearly 18 times(sometimes!!!) to the number: ---> 18001802180

From Today(4th of July,2012) onwards the voice message response is:--->

*"Sorry the number is out of service"*

Perhaps,the CEO and Management Team of datawind has fled this country.
Well,only respite(as well as remorse) being,that I had to bear a theft of Rs.2,999/- from my pocket,not more than that.

Datawind is closed and non-existent...

A GREAT LEARNING LESSON IN MY LIFE.


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Jul 4, 2012)

I booked one 2 but didnt get any reply back.Lucky me. I just believe the tata's and the nano rocks.


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 7, 2012)

i know it from the beginning when  i saw kapil sibbal  in the launching event  with that devil smile  on his face. The manufacturers are less responsible then the government .I am now understanding why government gives permission to these fraud companies .It is a quick way to get tons of money hiding behind the fake screen of people welfare ...

all of them just sucks ...


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 8, 2012)

^ +1
@krazylearner, you are absolutely correct.

I think,not a *single person* has received the Ubislate7+ Tablet;at least any of our Forum members...since no reviews ,no posts,nothing.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 8, 2012)

Didn't someone from a particular publication gave it a gadget of the month/year?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 16, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> @all
> I've demanded my amount of booking for Ubislate7+ as full Refund,and cancelled my order.Datawind was promising me to deliver the tablet between 1st -to -15th of June,now they are telling that the Tablet will be delivered between 15th -to- 30th June....afterwards they will tell that it's a promise the Tablet will be delivered between 1st -to- 15th July,..........................................................................[Jan,Feb,...,Dec](nth Year!!!!???)
> 
> If they are not a cheater company,then obviously they will refund me back my money,else it will be my FATE...
> ...



This is* exactly* what is happening with me right now.
Don't know about the others.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 16, 2012)

A single & slight ray of Hope ,*may be or may not be*:--->





> Supportin(NC) ✆ supportin@datawind.com
> Aug 15 (1 day ago)
> 
> to me
> ...







> SupportIndia-M ✆ supportin@datawind.com
> Aug 15 (1 day ago)
> 
> to me
> ...



PATIEEEENNNNNNCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE................................................................... ?????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## gameranand (Aug 17, 2012)

Well good luck to you then.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 17, 2012)

you wont be getting it sadly. I have read about few people even loosing their money after transferring the ammount to them.
If you get somehow, which is very unlikely this month I will also try getting mine.


----------



## diversifiedseo (Aug 17, 2012)

Akaash tablet performance was poor due to its resistive touchscreen and 366 mhz processor.
Local SEO Services,Best SEO company


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 17, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> you wont be getting it sadly. I have read about few people even loosing their money after transferring the ammount to them.
> If you get somehow, which is very unlikely this month I will also try getting mine.


Today their mail was as :--->


> Supportin(SKS) ✆ supportin@datawind.com
> 8:05 AM (11 hours ago)
> 
> to me
> ...



Still I am in for a ray of "HOPE" which might be vanquished soon....Let's see,my FATE!!!???



gameranand said:


> Well good luck to you then.



Thanks Friend. Again HOPE.....



diversifiedseo said:


> Akaash tablet performance was poor due to its resistive touchscreen and 366 mhz processor.
> Local SEO Services,Best SEO company



Buddy, AAKASH & UBISLATE7+ ARE NOT SAME.
I am discussing about Ubislate7+ Tablet(Which is the COMMERCIAL VERSION of Aakash),for which I've prepaid the money.
 I am also never ever trying to COMPARE Ubislate7+ Tablet with any of those from:---> Micromax,Iberry,Spice,HCL; etc. those of which FALLS INTO A DIFFERENT LEGION + CATEGORY of Tablets.
Why don't you see for the specs of Ubislate7+ *here*  ?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 22, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> you wont be getting it sadly. I have read about few people even loosing their money after transferring the ammount to them.
> If you get somehow, *which is very unlikely this month* I will also try getting mine.



Kudos and Bravo to you Friend.
You seem to be a HIGH LEVEL Palmist too.

This is the mail I got from DataWind Today:--->


> supportin ✆ supportin@datawind.com
> 
> 1:50 PM (6 hours ago)
> 
> ...



So,what do you guy's think?
Hopes dashed or some feeble remainder left????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Desmond (Aug 23, 2012)

Can you cancel your order?


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 23, 2012)

akash slated to be released by september


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 23, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> Kudos and Bravo to you Friend.
> You seem to be a HIGH LEVEL Palmist too.
> 
> This is the mail I got from DataWind Today:--->
> ...



I think you should cancel your order ASAP, if you can. In some previous posts, they said delivery in August, in this post, they're saying September. The question is *WHICH SEPTEMBER*?
Or else, you can try threatening them with Legal Action against Datawind. Just draft a letter with description of all your problems and demands (if any), send it to their registered address through Registered Post (via India Post), and ask them to respond to your letter/demand within 30 days. In case, they do not, then you can file a complaint (with a copy of the letter sent to Datawind's Registered Office Address + copy of emails - Order Acknowledgement and the mails following that) in your district's consumer forum and file for a refund (with interest) + Fine (for mental harassment).


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 23, 2012)

@Forum Friends,let me wait a little longer,as I've waited from April 2012 onwards...

DataWind today sent me another mail :--->


> Supportin(SKS) ✆ supportin@datawind.com
> 4:16 PM (2 hours ago)
> 
> to me
> ...



It seems they are posting such mails everyday...again HOPE!!!???
Today also I contacted them at 1800 180 2180 and just in the 2nd attempt,I could speak to them.The customer care staff listened to my queries with care and compassion(unlike the former queries during these months)  and informed me that the Ubislate 7+ Tablets are being delivered with carefully packaging  to the respective customers(PRE-PAID) in batch-by-batch slot.
He assured that within 10 days I am sure to get the Tablet,if not more.
He also checked my credentials and payment database.
Again PATIENCE.


----------



## duke123 (Sep 7, 2012)

any updates


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 7, 2012)

^^ Ha! Ha! Ha!



Yesterday(*06/09/2012*) they sent me two mails:--->
*Read it duke123 and other Forum Friends:--->*



> payment(M) ✆ payment@datawind.com
> Sep 6 (1 day ago)
> 
> to me
> ...





> supportin(NG) ✆ supportin@datawind.com
> Sep 6 (1 day ago)
> 
> to me
> ...




It seems Hope has died too.....................??zzz:

I am also a  little bit morosed,that  none of our Forum friends replied to my queries for:--->

i) Post #1

ii) Post #177

Feeling neglected yaaro...


----------



## tushar33 (Sep 10, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> this tablet will always be stuck in the assembly line. One day someone gets contract then next day and so on..
> All these numbers are just optimistic. We wont see it on the street in the near future IMHO.



Though it was a wise attempt for the underprivileged.


----------



## raghupratap (Sep 11, 2012)

Lesson - Government should not stick its nose in business. Instead, it should its business - make good policy, create an environment that helps _such_ businesses start and thrive. Decent Rs 6K tablets are already in the market - without any government incentive or such. If they had just left it alone, we could well have had 3-4K tablets. Now they have messed it up for everybody.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 11, 2012)

@@Forum Friends...
Bye Bye to Ubislate7+ Tablet.
I had categorically asked for a refund(without interest) and they have complied with:--->


> Refund ✆
> Sep 10 (1 day ago)
> 
> to me
> ...



Waiting with fingers crossed about my refund...from this Damned CHEATER company of India.


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 11, 2012)

Hopes finally died......


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 12, 2012)

^ Obviously.They were playing with all customers like us.
I very well knew,that they will send me a mail and say that I shall get the Ubislate7+ Tablet *SURELY* on October...November...December...------------------------------------->>>>>>>>>>>>>ETERNITY...
Well I've purchased the *VeeDee E10* Tablet from VeeDee Enterprises,Tab is on its way to me in the next 3~4 days.

I purchased it from *here*

Opened a thread on the Mobile & Tablet section about VeeDee E10,any previews/reviews/info./feedback are welcomed and suggested there at #1 post


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 12, 2012)

^ IMO, you should have considered the Micromax funbook instead. Though, I don't know how their customer support is, but, I think Micromax's CS might be better than their's. Hope you don't need to go to Customer Care.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 12, 2012)

^Pray-FULLY and Hopefully so...

But you can have a look at *HERE*

The Battery may be an issue.Let's see,after I get hold of this Tablet.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 17, 2012)

Kick-OFF Ubislate7+ Tablet.

WAITING FOR THE REFUND ... but very sceptical about it.
They can easily steal the money,my fate.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Sep 17, 2012)

Datawind has launched its tablets based on android 4.0 ,here are the tablets 
*imageshack.us/a/img29/660/ubislatespecs.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

for more information , Android 4.0 Based UbiSlate Tablet Range With 7" Screens Launched By Datawind; Starts At Rs 3000 | TechTree.com


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 17, 2012)

I have already a *VeeDee E10* Tablet in my hands(RECEIVED TODAY).
Forum friends are requested to visit "VeeDee E10 Tablet" thread under "Mobiles and Tablet section".
Posted photos,but didn't edit the photos properly and also took from my KODAK M863 digital camera,with a novice hand of mine.

I am much satisfied with the VeeDee E10...for the price range of Rs.5,490/- with 1GB RAM and 8GB inbuilt flash...


----------



## Desmond (Sep 18, 2012)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> Datawind has launched its tablets based on android 4.0 ,here are the tablets
> *imageshack.us/a/img29/660/ubislatespecs.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...



Why the hell do manufacturers still use Resistive touch technology. That's should be like stone age technology now.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Sep 18, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Why the hell do manufacturers still use Resistive touch technology. That's should be like stone age technology now.



for More profits ... its very simple equation


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 26, 2012)

Still not got refund back from the CHEATER company.
I think,the've("Saala Cho"r Dat****d) managed and engaged the Public Money by distributing to *Politicians,Bureaucrats,Judiciary and above all the Media+Press*.
No repulsion in the society for this fraud,may be we the sufferers are a petty and measly* 0.0000001% of the population in India*,so nobody except a few of us the Victims, will ever bother or take notice.
The company has purely encashed on our lower middle-class mind setup,psychological traits,etc;perhaps they have done a thorough research and survey for years on this % of the population of India.

SURRENDERED TO FATE ULTIMATELY.


----------



## duke123 (Sep 27, 2012)

Supply of Aakash - 2 to IIT Bombay has started; launch in October: Datawind - Economic Times


----------



## The Sorcerer (Sep 27, 2012)

Is it really a made in india product? Few of these indian companies are smartly calling "repacked/packed with branding name in india" as "made in india".


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 27, 2012)

duke123 said:


> Supply of Aakash - 2 to IIT Bombay has started; launch in October: Datawind - Economic Times



At last!!!


----------



## Desmond (Sep 27, 2012)

No use...

Aakash 2 tablet: Outdated even before launch? -Tablets


----------



## puran11 (Sep 28, 2012)

I really don't feel to trust anymore on their commitments, I have booked mine in February 2012 and then i got a mail form them that your booking has accepted successfully, you will receive your device shortly. Till then I've got some couple of calls, rest than they guys have never returned neither with device nor with any information call.


----------



## bubusam13 (Sep 29, 2012)

Please Guys stopppp... no more Akashmania pls. I booked Ubislate in December... I also forgot in which year, last year or in 2010 Akash was launched. 

And this became a huge frustration for me, I needed a tablet then for my work. Datawind said they will deliver in weeks, 1 month, 2 month, in May, in July and its going on and I have not received anything yet. I even delayed buying other tablet waiting for them.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 29, 2012)

^^correctly marked @bubusam13,hopefully  you bought Tablet from any one of them:---> Penta/Micromax/Zen/iBerry/Kobian/VeeDee/iBall/Attitude Daksha/iBall/etc...
We think DataWind is a null & void company,it even doesn't exist anymore.We should forget about it now.

Also to other Forum Friends,like us,those of whom had booked+prepaid for Ubislate7+ Tablet,I think better buy a new one according to your budget+choice*;*rest is forget about DataWind...


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 29, 2012)

beta yeh sarkaari kaam hai ......

sarak sarak ke hi hoga


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 1, 2012)

if Akash comes into existence by chance , it has still great chance to exist because of its ultra low price and don't forget tablets made for students , Hopefull we would able to find them easily in grey market for 300-400 bucks more


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 1, 2012)

^^ Chances are *100000:1*; where 100000 part is *non-existence/non-receiving/non-refund/THEFT/BURGLARY/etc... of the Akash or Akash-2 or Ubislate7+ or Ubislate7Ri/Ci/Ri+/Ci+* series manufactured by a DAMNED cheater and SCAM company.
1 part is the chance of getting it(still sceptical about the functions & reliability).

In one word the fate of this Tablet is "B L E A K"....to customers(COMMON PUBLIC those of whom had PRE-PAID or READY TO PAY).


----------



## Desmond (Oct 1, 2012)

Is there anyone at all who's even got it? I mean, someone besides TDF.


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 1, 2012)

I wanna ask what made for students means ? Is there any special chip they can handle any complex calculations like in graphics or are they so easy to use without any effort.

A student who needs a tablet can also afford a good tablet. What Akash having is a low configuration, resistive screen and very low quality builds. I have seen pictures where housing is open and electronics inside are fixed with tape. If you provide such devices to students which under perform, or stops working all of a sudden, it will be just a frustration for students.

What for students means is it should be 
1> firstly able to handle student oriented tasks 
2> cheap
3> very easily available to students (which is not so in case of Akash)
4> and reliable (which is also not so)


----------



## Desmond (Oct 1, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> I wanna ask what made for students means ? Is there any special chip they can handle any complex calculations like in graphics or are they so easy to use without any effort.
> 
> A student who needs a tablet can also afford a good tablet. What Akash having is a low configuration, resistive screen and very low quality builds. I have seen pictures where housing is open and electronics inside are fixed with tape. If you provide such devices to students which under perform, or stops working all of a sudden, it will be just a frustration for students.
> 
> ...



^^^
+1


----------



## duke123 (Oct 1, 2012)

IIT-B set to push the Aakash 2 button


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 3, 2012)

Finally registered and lodged a complaint against Datawind at AKOSHA.
They've provided me with a Ticket No.(#Complaint No.)

Don't know what the results will be...but just a ray of Hope???!!! May be.


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 3, 2012)

^^^ Nice. Keep us updated


----------



## Desmond (Oct 4, 2012)

Forget about Akash...keep your eyes on this one :

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technolog...iant-only-99-before-year-end.html#post1757891


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 4, 2012)

don't give false hope.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 4, 2012)

Forgetting everything about Akash/Ubislate7+/DataWind, Friends may like to look ------>>>>
Also this one :
WickedLeak announces two Jelly Bean tablets - Wammy Athena and Desire - Tablets

Particularly,the Hardware specs. are mesmerising:--->
*For the Wammy Desire*



> The Wammy Desire is a 7-inch tablet with a display resolution of 800x480 pixels, running on a *1.5GHz dual-core processor*, coupled with a *Mali 400 quad-core GPU*, and *1GB of DDR3 RAM*. Other specifications include Wi-Fi connectivity, 3G connectivity via USB dongle, HDMI-out, USB 2.0 with on-the-go support, Ethernet support, 0.3MP front-facing camera, and* 8GB built-in storage* (expandable via microSD card).
> 
> THE PRICE BEING Rs.6,499/- for the "*Wammy Desire*",which will *punch Micromax Funbook *a Knockout at that price range...though I adore Micromax a great deal.


----------



## roady (Oct 4, 2012)

Did you guys check this out?
Meet The $35 Tablet That Could Connect The World | TechCrunch


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 5, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> ^^^ Nice. Keep us updated


^^to bubusam and all Forum friends :

UPDATION FROM DATAWIND ????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :--->




> offer-pp(Re) offer-pp@datawind.com
> Oct 4 (1 day ago)
> 
> to me
> ...



Well,they even contacted to my mobile phone today and wanted to know my wish.

I wished for the UBISLATE 7Ri Tablet to be delivered to me ASAP???????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Let me see their "GUARANTEED DELIVERY WITHIN 2 WEEKS"....HOPE HAS REBORN

I can also compare with the VeeDee E10(*WONDERMEDIA 8850 from VIA*,which I purchased 2 weeks back) Tablet,if I get hold of the UBISLATE 7Ri Tablet.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 5, 2012)

^^ great . but seems impossible. keep your fingers crossed


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 5, 2012)

Best of luck. If ya do get one I will try to get one too.
Pretyy sure you will get copy paste of same email  after stipulated time.


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 5, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^^to bubusam and all Forum friends :



Thanks. I thaught online consumer forums are useless. Now I want to sue reliance in here.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice to see that they at least acknowledge that the older Ubislate is outdated and providing upgradation options. Let us know when its delivered (or if you get another mail ).


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 6, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Best of luck. If ya do get one I will try to get one too.
> Pretyy sure you will get copy paste of same email  after stipulated time.



Yes, thetechfreak I don't believe them after 7 months waiting.I am much SCEPTICAL about their activities...well time will tell(2 weeks)



bubusam13 said:


> Thanks. I thaught online consumer forums are useless. Now I want to sue reliance in here.



Sure, bubusam go ahead.At least see what the results are. You can go for the FREE or PAID versions for complaining.PAID versions cost Rs.499/- and Rs.999/- *according to your wish,will,pocket and URGENCY.*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Nice to see that they at least acknowledge that the older Ubislate is outdated and providing upgradation options. Let us know when its delivered (or if you get another mail ).


DeSmOnD my Friend,If I get hold of the UBISLATE 7Ri surely all of you Friends are going to know.Else,the other news of cheating,flattery,falsification...will also come out within and after 2 weeks.
I am going to post pictures,*IF and ONLY IF* I do get the Tablet...TIME,TIME,TIME WILL SPEAK UP.

*Forum friends, another latest updation from Datawind Today(06/10/2012):*



> offer-pp
> 10:46 AM (7 hours ago)
> 
> to me
> ...



Seems that medicine has taken effect through "AKOSHA" website.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 6, 2012)

^^ At last! 
Good for you guys.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 7, 2012)

Akash or  Ubislate 7Ci  review at tech2.in.com
UbiSlate 7Ci Review


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 7, 2012)

^^ At least, IF I EVER GET, I am getting the UBISLATE 7Ri from DATAWIND with *enhanced Hardware specs*. as published by them.
In fact it may be false also,until and unless I do not have the Tablet and see the specs. altogether.

Resistive Touch screens are not so active as Capacitive ones,but *we could use any object(pencil,small plastic rod,ordinary pen,ear bud,etc.) as stylus for effective functioning*...which I think is a + point.

The review given on the link (tech2.in.com)MAY BE a *prototype* of the Tablet,which they marketed hastily. May be an assumption....


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 7, 2012)

^^ there are stylus available for capacitive too. And using anything means scratching the screen. And most capacitive are made of mineral glass which gets very less scratch. Where as resistive screen is transparent plastic.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 7, 2012)

^^Correct bubusam,but somewhere in some other forums about Akash/Ubislate7+/Ubislate 7Ri/etc... blog or  some info,one Ubislate7+ user has mentioned,that he is using *EAR BUD* as stylus and its working with ease.


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 7, 2012)

Its just a gimmick. I can't use a earbud in my office where all gentleman in suit are around. If I were a student then it would be okay to stand out among my friends. And moreover most resistive are not multitouch. Is it in UBISLATE ?

Anyway buy a stylus. It will be best.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 12, 2012)

This is the game what Datawind will play with us...

*www.datawind.com/images/w8.jpg

*They will SURELY extort money starting from Rs.500/- as according to our choice and liking,IF WE....BUY ULTIMATELY*

*This letter will be treated as null and void by them:*--->


> offer-pp(Re) offer-pp@datawind.com
> Oct 4 (1 day ago)
> 
> to me
> ...



Still Today haven't received the Ubislate 7??? Tablet from Datawind.

Perhaps,those of whom are booking + prepaying now might get it. GOD SAVE THEM!!!


----------



## Desmond (Nov 13, 2012)

Did you try calling them up? Its better to give them a earful than conversing over email.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 13, 2012)

^^You won't ever get a phone connection,while trying to connect them...
It's only when they(Datawind) called me up last 2 weeks ago,I gave them a bash (albeit sans slang) and clearly told them theives won't be trusted.

I was out of hometown for the past week,went for a holiday trip to PURI with my family.

It's strange that "Team AKOSHA" ringed me at PURI and wanted to know about the latest status.It's also a positive feedback from them,that they are looking into the matter seriously...and are always eager to help me on the grounds against Datawind.

The waiting and patience has become unbearable for me now.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 14, 2012)

*To all Forum Friends:--->*

As I mentioned in the earlier thread,they (Datawind alias F*c*wind)will treat the letter as null and void(which was promised by them for a GUARANTEED Delivery)as usual and it is the TRUE action done by them.

*TODAY ON THE 14TH OF OCTOBER,2012 , DATAWIND AT LEAST PAID BACK(REFUNDED) MY MONEY OF Rs. 3,049/-(WITHOUT ANY INTEREST FOR DELAY).I 'VE CHECKED MY BANK ACCOUNT STATEMENT WHICH VERIFIES IT.*


Because I got a mail from Datawind,which says:--->


> offer-pp
> 2:18 PM (5 hours ago)
> 
> to me
> ...



I request section Admin/Mods to close this topic,as none of our Friend's has shown so much "perseverance",took up emotional "agony"...


----------



## Desmond (Nov 14, 2012)

Finally the great saga comes to a close. Glad that you finally got your refund back.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 15, 2012)

^^Yes,my Friend Desmond,but think the Interest earned by them for keeping the money for 9 months...
At least they could have provided me the *UBISLATE 7Ri* Tablet,as PROMISED BY THEM IN THE LETTER POSTED BY THEM ON 4th OF OCTOBER,2012.

What kind of lies they could manifest and present to an extreme level...is well known and experienced by all of us.

*They are actually a CHEAT-FUND(not chit-fund) and a BOGUS Company of whom should never be TRUSTED by any person in his/her life.*


----------



## Desmond (Nov 15, 2012)

Perhaps that is exactly how they function. It would be better to invest that money into some FD.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 19, 2012)

At least some hope for the Friends,those of whom had already prepaid...


All paid orders for Aakash tablet to be cleared within 6 weeks: DataWind - Tablets

But you have to Pay a minimum of Rs.500/- extra(OTHERWISE NO UBISLATE 7 Series Tablet).

For refund of money(without interest) you have to better go through "Akosha" or any other legal representation,a tedious and time consuming process.


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 19, 2012)

Those who are looking to lodge a complaint, can also try Consumer Online Resource & Empowerment Centre. You can actually lodge a complaint, and put up your demand for refunds, damages, etc. Their Complaints resolution also works well- Actually this is the only online government supported complaints resolution site I've seen that actually works (National Consumer Helpline is useless). I lodged my complaint against Airtel on 06-09-2012, got a call from their CC on 12-09-2012, and got a confirmation message from Airtel acknowledging the complaint and a message of it's resolution on 19-09-2012. Seems like I've got freedom from pesky telemarketing messages on my NDNC active number since then.


----------



## Ironman (Nov 21, 2012)

May be its time to give Apple the "Responsibility" to make AAkash


----------



## Desmond (Nov 21, 2012)

That would be stupid. Apple does not target the low cost market. Not to mention it would cost a lot which the Indian government cannot afford.


----------



## Anj (Nov 21, 2012)

If you wanna buy cheap tab then go for capacitive screen, if u don't need a 7 inch movie player.


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 24, 2012)

The last nail in the coffin: Conned: Aakash 2 made in China? - Hindustan Times


----------



## Desmond (Nov 24, 2012)

RIP Akash.

That's all I can say.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 24, 2012)

@Desmond and other Friends, I now think myself to be *"at least"* lucky to get back the* "Refund"* from Datawind. It's obviously due to Team *Akosha* doing their best.Well done team Akosha.

Regarding "Chinese" made goods I don't have any sense of offbeat "*Puritanism*" thoughts.* Chinese electronic products  are good as long as they survive*. It is well known to us,that LENOVO, Huawei,Haier,BenQ,ZTE are quite reputed Chinese companies,with good products.Even Sony or Motorola or Samsung or even Apple Products are made in China(Outsourced).Are those throw away products?
Intel and AMD CPU's or APU's are made in China(Outsourced),does that mean those products won't last long?All of the major chipsets,components,hardware are made in China.Eventually all are not so called "crapware".
It is obvious that the so called "CHEAPER CHINESE PRODUCTS" demands a lot of scepticism and belief factor for onlookers.This is because a cheap chinese product belongs to a different class and premium products to other...we must not mix the two.
TO ALL FRIENDS,I AM NOT A CHINESE PATRIOT,NOR A HUGE SUPPORTER OF CHINA...but in the world of Tech.,we must believe and study with rational thoughts.Windows OS is a very Good Product onto itself,but I hate policies of Microsoft(barring their anti-piracy aspects...though they could be a little liberal).Same case with Intel,being myself an AMD fanboy...still view  Intel as "TRULY" no. 1 in CPU Technology,but their nasty business policies against AMD ,VIA has aroused a hatred against them. I think Friends are clear by my ideas. Just because an electronic product is made in China does not mean it to be a "crapware" or "rejectware" according to ME.

For,D***w*nd the legacy of its crime is totally something else.They just acted like a cheater and theft company,accumulating huge public money but not fulfilling their promises...their True Lies has become a legend onto itself.AT ANY COST NO PERSON SHOULD EVER TRUST D*T*W*ND.


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 24, 2012)

^ Actually, the issue is not with the Aakash being Chinese, but, with the agreements among the Indian Government and Datawind, governing the deal, that the tablet will be designed, developed and manufactured in India.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 25, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> ^ Actually, the issue is not with the Aakash being Chinese, but, with the agreements among the Indian Government and Datawind, governing the deal, that the tablet will be designed, developed and manufactured in India.



Exactly my thoughts..


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 25, 2012)

^^completely endorsing your comments,@CyberKID. You have spoken out all of our thoughts briefly.

I was completely wrong,when I thought that D*t*w*nd might have improved a lot after revamping their websites and the procedures for pre-booking + pre-paying of Ubislate 7 series of tablets to common customers(the public).But their history of misdeeds,falsification of facts,cheating,looting,etc. has revoked our mindset for complete  denial of existence of the company.

I think it's R.I.P. for D*t*w**d...


----------

